# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofd,tanden of nek?

## chris1963

Hallo iedereen .
Ik zal me eerst voorstellen, mijn naam is Chris en heb hier al veel rond zitten neuzen .
Helaas wil ik mijn verhaal ook kwijt.
Sinds een jaar of 3 kamp ik met onverklaarbare kiespijn aan 1 kant.(rechts ).
Nu is er de laatste tijd druk in mijn hoofd en slapen bij gekomen.
Ook mijn oor moet er aan geloven.
Ik heb een birje voor de nacht,en ik moet zeggen dat mijn kiezen aan de rechterkant niet raken als ik wakker word.
Ik schijn te klemmen en dat zou de oorzaak zijn van mijn klachten.
Maar in de loop van de ochtend voel ik dat mijn kies weer pal op de andere staat ,en aan de andere kant niet .
Nu heb ik een vervelende druk aan mijn rechterslaap en een drukkend gevoel in mijn hoofd.
Ook mijn nek (in die kuiltjes ) is gevoelig bij licht masseren.
De huisarts gaf me een antidepressiva die ook tegen aangezichtspijn zou helpen,maar deze doet niets.
Ook foto`s bij de tandarts bracht niets op.
Ik voel continue mijn nek en dan die enge druk aan mijn rechterslaap.
Dit is vast herkenbaar ..zag veel berichten hierover,dus ik durfde te vragen of er hier mee mee kampen.
Dank jullie wel ...groetjes Chris :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chris,

Weet niet precies wat het is natuurlijk, maar heb jij je verstandkiezen nog? Mijn zus heeft ook dezelfde klachten gehad en bij haar kwam het bij dr verstandkiezen vandaan, sinds ze bij haar getrokken zijn heeft ze nergens meer last van gehad.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

> Hallo iedereen .
> Ik zal me eerst voorstellen, mijn naam is Chris en heb hier al veel rond zitten neuzen .
> Helaas wil ik mijn verhaal ook kwijt.
> Sinds een jaar of 3 kamp ik met onverklaarbare kiespijn aan 1 kant.(rechts ).
> Nu is er de laatste tijd druk in mijn hoofd en slapen bij gekomen.
> Ook mijn oor moet er aan geloven.
> Ik heb een birje voor de nacht,en ik moet zeggen dat mijn kiezen aan de rechterkant niet raken als ik wakker word.
> Ik schijn te klemmen en dat zou de oorzaak zijn van mijn klachten.
> Maar in de loop van de ochtend voel ik dat mijn kies weer pal op de andere staat ,en aan de andere kant niet .
> ...


hallo chris

Eerst en vooral welkom op dit forum,ja wat je mischien is kan laten doen is een MRI van je hoofd laten nemen met contrast of zo.daar kunnen ze ook al heel veel van afleiden.of anders zoals Sylvia zegt nog een foto's laten nemen en uitdrukkelijk vragen of je u wijsheidstanden nog hebt.in ieder geval ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe,hopelijk vinden ze vlug de juiste diagnose.

groetjes dotito, :Wink:

----------

